# newbie here MAC PRO STORE 7W 22ND STREET HELP !



## makeupqueen90 (Oct 4, 2011)

have to go to mac pro store in the city from new jersey i heard its a little tricky finding the place can anyone tell me how to reconize the building so i wont have a problem finding it im not to good in the city i think im going take penn station then a taxi ? hoping thats the quickiest way


----------



## Lovecraft (Jan 9, 2012)

You could have just taken the 33rd Street PATH train and gotten off at 23rd Street, and the Pro Store is just one block around the corner.


----------

